# The people of Masham need your help with a roadsign (petition)



## Onket (Aug 2, 2013)

You will know Masham if you like real ale, camping, or Yorkshire scenery. It really is a lovely place.

They depend a lot on tourism and people aren't finding their way there at the moment due to some issues with a roadsign (or lack of) on the A1.

More info, and the petition, here-

http://www.visitmasham.com/masham-sign-petition/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2013)

Had a quick look at this and was surprised to learn that local councils are responsible for brown tourist signs.  I would have thought that if the Highways Agency alter the main roads they would have to ensure the appropriate signage is in place.

And how can it cost £36k for a stupid sign!  I've got some brown cardboard and a stick here and I'll do it for half that amount. 

But Malham is a nice part of the world so a shame to see them being messed around like this.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And how can it cost £36k for a stupid sign! I've got some brown cardboard and a stick here and I'll do it for half that amount.


 
I was impressed that they had decided to put up their own sign. Shame on the council for making them take it down.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> I was impressed that they had decided to put up their own sign. Shame on the council for making them take it down.


 
They do get twitchy about DIY road signs on the major roads, ostensibly for fear of distracting motorists thus increasing the risk of accidents.  Reasonable to a degree, as some signs are blatant commercial ones, but this one seems innocuous enough.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 2, 2013)

I used to have to draw up roadsigns in CAD, you wouldn't believe the design rules


----------



## kittyP (Aug 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Had a quick look at this and was surprised to learn that local councils are responsible for brown tourist signs. I would have thought that if the Highways Agency alter the main roads they would have to ensure the appropriate signage is in place.
> 
> And how can it cost £36k for a stupid sign! I've got some brown cardboard and a stick here and I'll do it for half that amount.
> 
> But Malham is a nice part of the world so a shame to see them being messed around like this.


 

I can account to Malham being lovely but this thread is about Masham and I have never been there


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I can account to Malham being lovely but this thread is about Masham and I have never been there


 
Oops!  For some reason my brain read it as Malham!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 2, 2013)

Malham is the place with a tarn. Masham is the place with the brewery or two.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Malham is the place with a tarn. Masham is the place with the brewery or two.



Its their bloody fault for having similar names.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2013)

I hope you've all signed the petition anyway!


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2013)

done


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2014)

Update-

http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=bcc7cf5ead&id=ec4bc082ac&e=58a4f1957f


----------

